# Extraction or root canal?



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

My Girl had a trauma in one lower canine tooth, news are not good for my pocket, extraction is around 250 + anesthesia and the “normal fees” that could get up to 500.00 or do root canal which the doctor say could be around 1000.00 plus the other fees.
Along this she develop one small spot of demodex, the vet says spaying my girl could help with the demodex which I can’t find any reference about it, so I don’t know if he is being honest about it, but he claims could be good chance to do both, tooth and spay.
Spay could be around 350.00 more.
I am not in the best economical position but I want to do what is best for my baby, I could get some loan to pay for the root canal if that is the best option, but doctor said that even with root canal the tooth could break in the future.
Kind of complicated for me to decide, doctor says problem with the tooth is a ticking bomb; it could break and cause serious pain to my girl and emergency surgery that could be even more expensive.
I need to make a decision on what could be best, make the root canal or simply extract the tooth?

I thank all your opinions.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi frank, my vote is to exract the tooth. there are lots of differing opinions on root canals (even for people), there is a theory that they trap bacteria. and as the doc says, even with the root canal the tooth could break in the future and there you'd be, right back at looking at extraction, only then it would be an emergency.

i would also take advantage of the opportunity to only use general anesthesia once for two procedures, the tooth and the spay. it will be better for her health if she's spayed.

take care, thanks for being willing to go the extra mile for your "baby".


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

What exactly happened to the tooth if it hasn't broken? If the enamel is compromised, there's risk of infection in the jaw bone (what Doerak had, see below). If it breaks off you don't need to run to the emergency room, but you need to decide if your girl is in pain right now.

I had a root canal done on Doerak's lower canine when it snapped off. It was already badly chipped and I gave him a neckbone one day and that's how it broke. I decided to go for the root canal - $925. I did the root canal because the root of the canine tooth is large and well embedded into the jaw. That said, extraction would have cost $600 anyway, so the difference wasn't much. An infection was found in the jaw bone, so its a good thing I attended to it as soon as I did.

Spaying for Demodex? I don't think so.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Hormone fluctuation is/was(?) thought to play a role in the flair-up of mange. I don't have any more info off the top of my head. 

I vote for the extraction. Max had a broken upper canine that didn't seem to bother him, but years later when we went in to extract (I thought it might have been contributing to other health problems), the root was all mottled and icky. I wish I would have done it sooner, on general principles. Didn't seem to make a difference either way for Max. 

I have a root canal - tooth never felt right after that for years. Unless there was a compelling reason to save that tooth, which I don't see one, I would extract.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Are you particpaiting in Schutzhund or any other bite work?

If not, I'd go for extraction - that's what I would do if it were Dante. Of course, I'm not a vet and don't play one on the 'net









I have no idea on the spay question.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Just about any other tooth than a canine I would say extraction, but not a canine. It is a major support in the jaw and not only is it a major job to take it out, but it can weaken the jaw and it's more unsightly as the tongue will hang out the side.

It's more expensive, but I wouldn't pull it. I had a root canal done on my greyhound years ago and thought it was spendy then; I'd hate to see how spendy it is now.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Uh-oh, I thought I just posted asking whether you saw the sticky in the holistic forum on treating mange, it might be helpful. 

I wonder where I posted that...


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Tooth is not broken or damage outside, it’s just pinky/purple-ish on the tip.
Doctor said its some minor artery broken, she don’t show any kind of pain or discomfort, in fact she eats perfectly normal and I have to be careful because she is looking for sticks to chew, Vet says is hard to say what was the cause, it could be that she chew on something really hard like her food bowl, a stick or even a rough play with other dog.
I don’t participate in Schutzhund even when I would love to, perhaps in the future; everybody is amazed in the obedience level of my girl.
Doc will call next Monday with full estimates, in the mean time I will try to look for other places about the root canal.
Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Is this a "Regular" vet or a specialist?

I'm assuming there is such a thing as dog dentists...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineJust about any other tooth than a canine I would say extraction, but not a canine. It is a major support in the jaw and not only is it a major job to take it out, but it can weaken the jaw and it's more unsightly as the tongue will hang out the side.
> 
> It's more expensive, but I wouldn't pull it. I had a root canal done on my greyhound years ago and thought it was spendy then; I'd hate to see how spendy it is now.


Elaine is absolutely right.

And PLEASE go to a dental specialist. My Zamboni had four root canals (she lived a long life and I let her eat beef femurs before I knew they could harm teeth). 

Three of them lasted her whole life (which ended up being 8-10 years after the RCT). With one, the RCT failed and we had to extract. Those are pretty good odds.

Yes, I realize this means that you won't be able to combine surgeries. BUT... I'm not a huge fan of the "while she's under anesthesia anyhow" way of thinking anyhow. The longer our dogs are under anesthesia, the more risk is incurred. It's often safer to have two separate procedures that are shorter than one long one.

Plus, dental specialists are by necessity anesthesia specialists. Most of their procedures are done under anesthesia. Their techs are more specialized, and tend to be more experienced and more knowledgeable about anesthesia/monitoring.

Personally, I would rather my dog go under anesthesia with a vet that does 10+ surgical anesthesia procedures a week than a regular vet that does a couple. And absolutely, I would not want to be extending the time under anesthesia while my dog is in the hands of my regular vet (as much as I like, respect and appreciate my regular vet -- which is a lot). The extraction of a canine tooth, especially a lower one, should be anticipated to take even longer. I don't know that I'd expect for a regular vet to be able to do a RCT (which if done incorrectly can perforate the root of the tooth and cause all sorts of problems) and have it last the dog's liftetime. 

There's a time for specialists. This is one of those. 

I know it's easy for me to spend your money.







But I would do the two procedures separately. I'd have the tooth done first. If any complications occur under anesthesia, the dentist will be able to "close up" faster. But I'm anticipating that everything will go perfectly fine. Then I'd ask the dentist to give me the anesthesia monitoring paperwork and give it to my regular vet for the spay. 

The good news is that barring any problems, you should only have to do the pre op CBC (blood panel) once!


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I actually just got back today from having a root canal procedure for Romy by a board certified dentist in Jacksonville,Florida. There are no vet dentists where I live.
His is also the lower canine tooth. I opted to have a root canal done rather than extract. It's an important tooth to have because of eating and also because of the tongue hanging out as one poster stated above. 
Of course, there are risks of the root canal failing if they continue to fracture or wear them down, but I did not want to extract a lower canine tooth on a 2 and a half year old GSD.
She (the specialist) was very professional, showed me xrays of exactly what was done during the procedure. He was a bit wobbly and worn out after the anesthesia but other than that he was fine. I'm happy with the outcome and we go for follow up in six months.
If you are going to go with the root canal, choose a vet that is board certified in vet dentistry.
Good luck to you and your doggie in whichever procedure you decide to do.
BTW, root canal with anesthesia etc. was $1,200. Thank goodness I have pet insurance!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Find a canine dentist if this vet is not one. Personally I would also go with the root canal especially in a lower canine.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Age can also be a factor in deciding what to do. When Honey was a senior she broke a fang. My vet sent me to the U of FL veterinary dental school (or whatever it's called). The head of the dental school recommended that at Honey's age (she was about 10 or 11 at the time) the extration would be the best way to go. If she had been younger she would have recommended a root canal.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I stand corrected by the smarter than me folks


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Finally I was able to talk with Veterinarian Dental Board Certified, he don't want me to hold high hopes but he said there is a slim chance to treat my girl with antibiotics and anti-inflammatory and is the remote chance of the problem going away by itself.
The only factor that bring this new ray of light is her age, she is only 18 months and my observation of the dental piece being intact, but he don't want to say more before check on my girl.
we have appointment next Thursday to see him, I have to drive couple of hours to get there, if root canal is the only way he said can perform the procedure in the same session.
Actually his service is little more expensive than my regular vet, but at least this is the specialist directly checking on my girl and not the normal vet evaluating and calling the specialist to perform the procedure only.
He also sent me some information, the problem is called "Pulpitis" and is caused for some kind of trauma, if the dental "piece" is broken, root canal has to be performed since the "pulp" is exposed to environment and by consequence infected. my girl tooth is not broken or cracked or anything that i can see, so I hope for the best.
I thank all your kind words and support.


----------



## wilcoxas (Jun 29, 2001)

Both of Panzer's lower canines have been missing the top quarter of their tips since he was about 2. Since then they have worn down even further (maybe half-way?). You can see a purple/brown spot in the middle of each and have been able to for 5+ years. He shows no pain from eating or the constant chewing and object carrying he does. 

I have taken Panzer to two different vets plus a doggy dentist regarding this issue over the years and had numerous exams plus xrays. Based on what they told me (particularly the dentist) I would choose extractions if he ever started showing pain from it. Extractions (I was told) are a much easier procedure on the dog and a *much* faster recovery time (a day or two versus a week or two) and with a root canal you have no way of knowing if it is going to be successful or for how long.

All that being said, the prospect of weakening the jaw never came up and makes me wonder.....if I ever have to make this decision I will certainly ask about that!

p.s. I'm not going to lie....when I first met with the dentist I asked about getting titanium caps put on because he would look so badass







...she laughed at me


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Frank, keep us posted, ok?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Rorie went in for a root canal a couple of weeks ago-the instrument ended up getting stuck so it was an extraction-Hope things work out for you


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

When Uschi was alittle over 6 months old I had her spayed and during the time she was under, the vet examined her mouth/teeth. He noticed that her lower left canine was growing up into her gums so they sent me to a vet who specialized in dentistry. When we went for our examine I was given 3 options, put braces on her lower teeth to help the canince grow out the way it was suppose to, do a reduction with a vital pulpotomy or extract. I voted for the crown reduction and vital pulpotomy. After she had the reduction, I was told to bring her back in 6 months to make sure the root survived otherwise we would have to have a root canal. Thankfully everything went well and her tooth is just fine. I too didn't feel having the toot extracted was a good idea since it is a major tooth. However if in the future any problems arise from it, I will probably have it removed. The crown reduction and vital pulpotomy cost me $1100 and having her rechecked 6 months later cost me another $350. But it was well worth it to me to save her tooth. 

Good luck...and let us know what happens.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have dealt with this too. My understand from the vet (board certified veterinary dentist who gets patients from several SE states) is - lower canine - can have structural issues with jaw if removed. Upper canine-risk of oronasal fistula 

Because of teh prolonged anesthesia mine did all kinds of tests and used sevoflourane 

She did NOT recommend crowning the tooth (it will be off in a week) or jacketing the tooth in titanium (They do that for bite dogs and I think it doubles the cost) and the final tooth is ugly and tends to chip away over time.........


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

When my last shepherd was about 2, she was hit by a car and suffered trauma to her upper left canine tooth. Our vet said the same thing; extract or root canal. I drove 2+ hrs for a consult with a vet. dentist, and after hearing the price, asked if "wait and see" was an option. The dentist said they don't recomend it (they want your $), but if that was what I was going to do, watch for signs of infection (pain, swelling, bad breath, ect). We put her to sleep at almost 15 years old- she still had the tooth, had never had a problem... it was just a darker color than her others.


----------

